# Table Saw Angles - Over 45 Degrees



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

I have this project that I'm building for a client. The corner unit is off-set on each side. The angle on the left is 57.5 degrees, the angle on the right is 31.5. These are the best angles I could get with the walls into the back corner. My problem is that I can not obviously rip an angle stronger than 45 degrees on my table saw. This angle is needed for both the face frame edge and the sides pieces of plywood. 

I messed around today with my face frame edge, and realized I could split the 57.5 in half and make a back band, but it did not look clean.

Has anyone come across this situation, and how did you resolve it? I'm only guessing someone has a real easy trick.

Thanks in advance for the help with this.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

You need a sled to hold the face frame vertical. Then tilt the blade to 32deg.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

what he said...I do something similar when I need to rip an acute bevel on crown molding, but I use an aux fence at 45 degrees.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can tilt my table and fence at the same time. That can get you all sorts of silly angles and possibly a missing finger tip too.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

The finger tip is for filling in the knot hole. A true craftsman leaves a little piece of himself in his work.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rip the angle on the edge pieces before you glue up the face frame. By putting the face of the stile against the fence you will be able to rip any angle your blade is long enough to complete e.g. setting the blade to 10 degrees and running the face against the fence would put an 80 degree angle on the piece.

Make sure you are using a very tight tolerance on the table saw insert or you could get a kickback when starting or finishing the cut.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup as they said. i just set the peice on edge to get the angle.

just dont do what a budd did. he put the fence on the left side of the blade on a left tilt saw... the peice kicked and he took off 4 fingers


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yup as they said. i just set the peice on edge to get the angle.
> 
> just dont do what a budd did. he put the fence on the left side of the blade on a left tilt saw... the peice kicked and he took off 4 fingers



Maybe I just haven't seen it or had it happen but how does kick-back take off fingers...your fingers should not be next to or infront of the blade? I have had minor kick-back a few times...the peice moves your fingers away from the blade if your using the saw correctly. 

I have tried to make it habit to pull my hands up and away if I get kick-back....now any bang or serious bind and I just automatically pull up and away, forget what ever I am cutting, that is not as valuable as my hand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

just the way he was holding the material and having the blade tilted into the fence.. knowing the guys work habits and that he doesnt use a table saw very often i figured it was user error right away. all i know is that he closed himself in on the fence by having the blade tilted the way he did..

ive seen the pics of his fingers direclty after reattachment.. pretty gross


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Maybe I just haven't seen it or had it happen but how does kick-back take off fingers...your fingers should not be next to or infront of the blade? I have had minor kick-back a few times...the peice moves your fingers away from the blade if your using the saw correctly.
> 
> I have tried to make it habit to pull my hands up and away if I get kick-back....now any bang or serious bind and I just automatically pull up and away, forget what ever I am cutting, that is not as valuable as my hand.


I got a nice cut from a kick back with a piece that had a 45 on it. I imagine if i left my hand there or the piece shot out harder it could cut some stuff off


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a sheet of perforated aluminum kick back on me once....

That sucked. The good news was that I only needed stitches on two of my legs, if you get my drift.:blink:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Well that being said I am really glad your drift was safe. LMAO.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I had a sheet of perforated aluminum kick back on me once....
> 
> That sucked. The good news was that I only needed stitches on two of my legs, if you get my drift.:blink:


yeah , man 
it happens to the skilled guys just as much as a rookie .
we just all get a bit too comfortable or complacent 


i was pushing a peice of ceddar i was 45`ing and just the tips of my fingers hit the blade as it finished .

i jumped back , but still got the tip,

sorry , but no one is fast enough to jump back before it starts to kick back ,or you inadvertantly hit the blade worng. only after .

had to " band-aide , and electric tape it , since it was first thing in the morning.
night have needed a stitch , but you know....( "macho comment here "):whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can also get it by scribe/fitting in place (offset) with a trim router. That's usually done if the wall isn't too good. Faster to do it on the TS.


----------

